# Sand



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

all of my tnaks have sand bottoms.. now i was researching thru the breeding forum and noticed that i could just cover the sand with leaves. would this work out well??? thanks guys let me know


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I don't think the sand will give you that much grief, though you could try somthing like that.

have you noticed any pre-spawning behavior?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

no not yet.. im about to start simulating seasons in a week and a half... still waitin on 4 more p's to get here then feed them up and im off









it looks like i may have a pair within my caribe shoal.. not 100% sure inoticed that they got really close when i did a cold water change so i think it will b promising... wish me luck


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thats great. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

